# 1968 SS12 Sears Suburban Paint



## MrRellik (Oct 19, 2014)

Does anyone have a updated paint code for the blue color for my 1968 SS12?
I did take the old paint code in and they came up with a Ford color that is real close. I'm wondering if someone has something easier.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I used Royal Blue Rustoleum Professional,on the one I had . You can buy qts,at Home Depot,and use ACETONE to thin it.
I usually thin it 20%,and it tacks within 1/2 hour,depending on temps.


----------

